# Have you tried googling your username.



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You may be surprised.

Dave p


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday bigbazza! - MajorGeeks Support Forum.


8O 8O 8O 8O 8O This is one that came up for me 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You re a lucky one, nothing on the first few google pages to relate to you. :wink: 

dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Most of mine refer back to mhf................... :lol: 

Ray.


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

first thing that comes up is:

busterbears.com
better vitamins for better kids - wished I'd given them to my 2 then  

but absolutely nothing to do with our MH 'buster' or any kind of 'bear', how very dare they, think I'll sue :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Googled mine and all I get is British Airways and Virgin Atlantic. :?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I came up with 100 pages on MHF.


Andy

now 100 +1 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Most of mine refer back to mhf................... :lol:
> 
> Ray.


So do mine

busterbears, you may have to wade through a few pages, boring yes.

747 too obvious really.

try geraldandannie.

I did however find that our old friend Hobbyfan used to be derelfaeberwick on this site.

dave p


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

load of stuff about olympic medals - what's that all about? 8)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Gave up at page 20 of the results - still no reference to me or MHF.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Dave,Dave what have you started ?
I got the obvious place name Brens in Tarn, Francais,
I put in brens MHF and wow all sort of connections came up,linking me to another forum I used to use.....(others on here get linked to me,locovan,dtp to mention just a few :roll
My user name is with a "little b" because that was what I was called as a nipper. brens


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Googled mine and got this:

v. n. adj. 
verb-to smoke weed 
noun- weed 
adj- to be high

verb- get out the bong and lets wizzo 
noun- i just bought an ounce of wizzo 
adj- f*** dude, im so wizzoed. 

I don't think weed had been invented when I was given my nickname 54 years ago!

JohnW


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Most of mine refer back to mhf................... :lol:
> ...


And if you was to look he is a friend on my facebook :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

67k and only thew first one relevant to moi.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

locovan said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > raynipper said:
> ...


Thats terrible Mavis.
Not that I'm your friend but on that VIRUS Facebook.

Ray.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

raynipper said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > DTPCHEMICALS said:
> ...


I love facebook and you can be my friend if you wont to xxx derek is lovely and has supported me through out my ordeal as his wife died not long ago bless!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Dave, I am really worried about you now. It must be that you are not getting out enough. Has Lady P got you on a curfew?


----------

